# Disable the Displaying of Modem Manager Plugins

## eusanpe

Hi All,

Is there a way to disable the modem manager plugins from displaying at boot up?

I need them for my broadband connection. It keeps on displaying over my splash screen

briefly while booting.

I tried to create a script with the output to /dev/null 2>&1 and modified the ModemManager

dbus service to use this script but to no avail.

Thanks,

Tony

----------

## Rexilion

Modemmanager is started as a dbus service, so using a redirect won't work.

I use net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r2 with the modemmanager useflag and I don't see those annoying messages.

----------

## eusanpe

That is the version with the modemmanager use flag. that I am using. If I don't use a splash screen the modem modules do display anyway.

----------

## krovisser

You can edit the source files to remove this.

Download the tarball of modemmanager that you are using (or copy it from distfiles).

Extract the source somewhere, and go into the modemmanager directory.

./configure (add '--with-polkit' if you are using the policykit use flag)

edit the mm-manager.c file in the src directory:

comment out line 158 (at least, with modemmanager-6.0.0):

```
mm_info ("Loaded plugin '%s'", mm_plugin_get_name (plugin));
```

Then do a make and make install (as root). Fixed.

It annoyed me too.

----------

